# X TRAIL Mass airflow problem



## Clive Smith (May 4, 2010)

My 2001 X Trail 2.2D started spluttering. I suspected dirty fuel so had the Diesel filter changed. The dealer also cleaned the Mass airflow meter which he said was very contaminated. She went fine for about 300km (2 days later) and then started spluttering again. There were no warning lights on and if you could get the revs above 3000 she seemed to behave almost normally, but below that she jerked a lot sometimes just stalled. The dealer is now replacing the airflow meter at an astronomical price. Is this the only problem or should I be looking elsewhere too? Please help.
Clive


----------



## XSNRGY (May 14, 2010)

I would consider the injectors or pump may be at fault here.


----------



## Clive Smith (May 4, 2010)

XSNRGY said:


> I would consider the injectors or pump may be at fault here.


Thanks for the suggestion. What the problem was initially was a fair amount of water in the tank. The service centre installed a new MAF valve and took the car for a test drive. The problem was still there.... so they decided to check the contents of the tank. They discovered a lot of water in the tank which they cleaned, and cleaned and put back the original MAF valve and she is running perfectly now. This took 4 days to sort the problem out. The original quote was in the region of R9 000 & it eventually cost me R1 100.


----------



## XSNRGY (May 14, 2010)

*X Trail spluttering fault*

Thats excellent news Clive. I am surprised they fitted a new MAF sensor though as they are very easy to check but bloody expensive to replace, especially when not needed eh.


----------



## Clive Smith (May 4, 2010)

I am sure that if I had not queried the progress and the concerns that I had about the problems - that I would have been charged the full amount. I repeatedly told them that I did not think the problem was with the MAF as the symptoms were not consistent with what they said was the problem. I am shocked at the number of people who are charged by service centers for work that was not done nor was necessary.By this I mean overseas and here. We always think service issues are only a problem here, but its the same world wide.


----------



## Bruce2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Stalls When I MAF sensor*

2006 Xtrail Stalls when braking or idling.
44,800K .
Cleaned the Mass Air Flow Sensor pulled and checked spark plugs. But ends up it was a faulty MAF Sensor.
I know it had and error code P0300 random miss fires multi cylinder ( ie it stall) 
No spec code ie p0100 to pin point the MAF sensor.
Be very careful when cleaning to not over spray it and must be 100% dry before installing!
I may of damaged it or it was faulty.
A new one can avoid being killed turning or (hit from behind) stopping to restart .
$265 part plus $100 labor Including finding the problem at a trusted garage. 
Ask for the senor senior ugly guy with a pretty wife discount.

Regards Bruce from Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.


----------

